
Ameelio wants to take on for-profit prison-calling rackets after - jessehorne
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/14/ameelio-wants-to-take-on-for-profit-prison-calling-rackets-after-starting-with-free-letters-to-inmates/
======
battery_cowboy
Prisons are horrible places, we need to treat prisoners like humans who made a
mistake and can be redeemed, not like cattle to extract resources and value
from. In the USA, at least, prisoners are almost literally slaves and are
basically tortured.

Good luck to this team, I hope it's a great success and demolishes the
competition.

